# Teamspeak 3 Failed to connect to the server



## Srukang576 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello

For a week now I have an issue with teamspeak. Week ago I was using teamspeak as usual and after restarting pc I cannot enter specific server . And everytime teamspeak poke me with " Failed to Connect to Server ' . I asked admins on the server to check if im banned and im not .

What I have tried doing :
-Uninstalling/Reinstalling -Updating Windows -Reverting to an older version -Flushing DNS -Using VPN -Changing IP Address . Adding ports . Adding teamspeak to firewall and antivirus -Buying it on my phone (doesn't work on phone either) + contacted my internet host to solve this + they've told me that problem is inside my pc . Also my bro who using the same router as me can join servers I can't normally.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Back up your data and do a clean install of Windows 10. There must be settings inside your Windows somewhere that must have kept even as you revert back to Windows 8 or 7.


----------



## Srukang576 (Oct 25, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> Back up your data and do a clean install of Windows 10. There must be settings inside your Windows somewhere that must have kept even as you revert back to Windows 8 or 7.


there is no other way ? i saw on the other forums that people reinstall windows and still got it


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I assume you use it for gaming. Please excuse me for asking, but is the game gotten off a torrent ? Or did you use a crack or keygen? The VOIP platform might use encryption, but that is not the end of ensuring security. Using any of the above could lead a hacker right onto your PC. Then no amount of re-installing Windows would work because you are re-using the same hacked game and cracks.

You said your brother is able to connect to a server that you can't. So the shared router is not the problem. Is his PC exactly the same as yours? We're talking Windows 10 versions, with the same Windows Updates applied. What other applications do you have that he doesn't have? We need to start off from the similarities and work our way to the differences. Maybe another application is interfering with your Teamspeak. Did you install anything new just before this started to happen? Did you reconfigure something in Windows or an application before this problem started? You said that it was working before, so there has to be a change somewhere that caused it to fail.

With home PC's, changes tend to be fluid. We assume that one app would not affect another. And that changes to Windows settings do not affect things. Thats the ideal world. In practice, we want a stable PC, with known and well understood apps and Windows settings. If we want new apps and different settings, we test it first on a test PC that has all the crucial apps installed. Then test and observe it for a few days and then repeat the same on the production PC. You could use an older machine to act as the test box. If you don't have a spare machine, you can do an image backup of the entire drive before trying something new, so if things don't go well, you can quickly restore from image. Macrium Reflect has a free version of their image program.


----------



## Srukang576 (Oct 25, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> I assume you use it for gaming. Please excuse me for asking, but is the game gotten off a torrent ? Or did you use a crack or keygen? The VOIP platform might use encryption, but that is not the end of ensuring security. Using any of the above could lead a hacker right onto your PC. Then no amount of re-installing Windows would work because you are re-using the same hacked game and cracks.
> 
> You said your brother is able to connect to a server that you can't. So the shared router is not the problem. Is his PC exactly the same as yours? We're talking Windows 10 versions, with the same Windows Updates applied. What other applications do you have that he doesn't have? We need to start off from the similarities and work our way to the differences. Maybe another application is interfering with your Teamspeak. Did you install anything new just before this started to happen? Did you reconfigure something in Windows or an application before this problem started? You said that it was working before, so there has to be a change somewhere that caused it to fail.
> 
> With home PC's, changes tend to be fluid. We assume that one app would not affect another. And that changes to Windows settings do not affect things. Thats the ideal world. In practice, we want a stable PC, with known and well understood apps and Windows settings. If we want new apps and different settings, we test it first on a test PC that has all the crucial apps installed. Then test and observe it for a few days and then repeat the same on the production PC. You could use an older machine to act as the test box. If you don't have a spare machine, you can do an image backup of the entire drive before trying something new, so if things don't go well, you can quickly restore from image. Macrium Reflect has a free version of their image program.


My brother has the same windows as i , which is ( Windows 10 Pro) he has latest windows updates like i do . Only things i have on my computer is CS GO , NBA 2k19 and Diablo 3 all of them original products bought . 
And no i dont reconfigure anything before the problem started i was using it like everyday . Could my logs from teamspeak give you some information ? or it doesnt matter .

btw , Sorry for mispells English it's not my first Language


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Sure post the logs. 

But surely you have more programs that just those 3 games. What about word processor, browsers like Firefox or Chrome ?


----------



## Srukang576 (Oct 25, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> Sure post the logs.
> 
> But surely you have more programs that just those 3 games. What about word processor, browsers like Firefox or Chrome ?


Im using google chrome like always and anticipating your question yes i reinstalled it too 
here are the logs :

2018-10-26 21:35:27 Info TeamSpeak 3 Client 3.2.3 (2018-10-02 07:57:10) 
2018-10-26 21:35:27 Info SystemInformation: Windows 10 (17134) x64 (AMD or Intel) Binary: 64bit 
2018-10-26 21:35:27 Info Using hardware aes 
2018-10-26 21:35:28 Direct Sound Debug setting timer resolution to 1ms - 
2018-10-26 21:35:28 Info *** Time [SPAWN_EVENTCONVERTER]: 309 
2018-10-26 21:35:28 ClientUI Info OpenGL Info: LibGLES, Vendor: Google Inc., Renderer: ANGLE (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti Direct3D11 vs_5_0 ps_5_0), Version: OpenGL ES 2.0 (ANGLE 2.1.99f075dade7c) 
2018-10-26 21:35:28 Info *** Time [ICONMANGER]: 515 
2018-10-26 21:35:28 Addons Info Checking for addon updates... 
2018-10-26 21:35:29 Plugins Info Loading plugin: clientquery_plugin_win64.dll 
2018-10-26 21:35:29 Query Info listening on 127.0.0.1:25639 
2018-10-26 21:35:29 Plugins Info Loading plugin: gamepad_joystick_win64.dll 
2018-10-26 21:35:29 Gamepad Plugin Info Found client raw input wnd proc 
2018-10-26 21:35:29 Gamepad Plugin Info Cleared device list 
2018-10-26 21:35:29 Plugins Info Loading plugin: teamspeak_control_plugin_win64.dll 
2018-10-26 21:35:29 Addon Info Addon up to date. 
2018-10-26 21:35:29 Addon Info Addon up to date. 
2018-10-26 21:35:29 Addon Info Addon up to date. 
2018-10-26 21:35:30 ControlPlugin Info Control Plugin started, accepting connections 
2018-10-26 21:35:30 Info *** Time [PLUGINS]: 1034 
2018-10-26 21:35:31 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - enter - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-26 21:35:31 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - leave - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-26 21:35:31 Info *** Time [BUILD_GUI]: 140 
2018-10-26 21:35:31 Info *** Time [SERVERVIEW]: 203 
2018-10-26 21:35:31 Info *** Time [SERVERVIEWMANAGER]: 486 
2018-10-26 21:35:31 Info *** Time [MAINWINDOW]: 3989 
2018-10-26 21:35:31 Info *** Time [INIT]: 4015 
2018-10-26 21:35:31 ClientUI Devel Notifications init: Soundpack path: C:/Program Files/TeamSpeak 3 Client/sound\default 
2018-10-26 21:35:32 Info *** Time [NOTIFICATIONS]: 176 
2018-10-26 21:35:32 ClientUI Info Qt version: 5.6.2 
2018-10-26 21:35:32 ClientUI Info Using configuration location: C:\Users\patryk\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client\settings.db 
2018-10-26 21:35:32 ClientUI Info Last update check was: pt. paź 26 15:11:27 2018 
2018-10-26 21:35:32 Info Statistics report: Not yet, next report on sob. lis 17 18:47:36 2018 
2018-10-26 21:35:32 Bookmarks Info Collecting autoconnect bookmarks 
2018-10-26 21:35:32 Newsticker Info Newsticker next check: sob. paź 27 19:40:10 2018 
2018-10-26 21:35:59 ClientUI Info Connect to server: XAYOO.PRO 
2018-10-26 21:35:59 ClientUI Info Trying to resolve XAYOO.PRO 
2018-10-26 21:35:59 TSDNS Info A/AAAA DNS resolve for possible TSDNS successful, "xayoo.pro" =(h: 104.24.113.33 p:0) 
2018-10-26 21:35:59 TSDNS Info A/AAAA DNS resolve successful, "xayoo.pro" =(h: 104.24.112.33 p:0) 
2018-10-26 21:35:59 TSDNS  Info SRV DNS resolve successful, "_ts3._udp.xayoo.pro" =(h: tsdns.xayoo.pro p:9987) 
2018-10-26 21:35:59 TSDNS Info SRV DNS resolve unsuccessful, "_tsdns._tcp.xayoo.pro" Domain name not found 
2018-10-26 21:35:59 TSDNS Info A/AAAA DNS resolve successful, "tsdns.xayoo.pro" =(h: 178.217.187.8 p:0) 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 ClientUI Info Lookup finished: ip=178.217.187.8 port=9987 query=xayoo.pro error=0 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 ClientUI Info Resolve successful: 178.217.187.8:9987 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 ClientUI Info Initiating connection: 178.217.187.8:9987 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - enter - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - leave - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS:penDevice-enter - {0.0.0.00000000}.{a8f3c29c-7aa1-4f01-9243-243067ff5807} 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Devel Mix Format: SRate:44100 Bitrate: 32 Channels: 2 - Słuchawki z mikrofonem (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Devel Initializing with mix format. - Słuchawki z mikrofonem (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Info Initialized with 2 channels in 32bit, 44.1kHz. - Słuchawki z mikrofonem (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Devel WAS Buffer size: 984 - Słuchawki z mikrofonem (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS:penDevice-leave - {0.0.0.00000000}.{a8f3c29c-7aa1-4f01-9243-243067ff5807} 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS::startDevice-enter - {0.0.0.00000000}.{a8f3c29c-7aa1-4f01-9243-243067ff5807} 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS::startDevice-leave - {0.0.0.00000000}.{a8f3c29c-7aa1-4f01-9243-243067ff5807} 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - enter - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - leave - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS:penDevice-enter - {0.0.1.00000000}.{c452a967-bc93-4ad2-9561-3f78257dab9b} 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Devel Mix Format: SRate:48000 Bitrate: 32 Channels: 2 - Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Devel Initializing with mix format. - Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Info Initialized with 2 channels in 32bit, 48kHz. - Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Devel WAS Buffer size: 1056 - Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS:penDevice-leave - {0.0.1.00000000}.{c452a967-bc93-4ad2-9561-3f78257dab9b} 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 PreProSpeex Info Speex version: speex-1.2beta3 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS::startDevice-enter - {0.0.1.00000000}.{c452a967-bc93-4ad2-9561-3f78257dab9b} 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS::startDevice-leave - {0.0.1.00000000}.{c452a967-bc93-4ad2-9561-3f78257dab9b} 
2018-10-26 21:36:00 ClientUI Info Connect status: Connecting 
2018-10-26 21:36:01 TSDNS Info TSDNS queried unsuccessfully 104.24.113.33:41144 
2018-10-26 21:36:01 TSDNS Info No TSDNS found 
2018-10-26 21:36:05 ClientUI Info Connect status: Disconnected 
2018-10-26 21:36:05 ClientUI Info Failed to connect to server, want autoreconnect = 0


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

Looking at the logs, this line stands out: 

2018-10-26 21:35:59 TSDNS Info SRV DNS resolve unsuccessful, "_tsdns._tcp.xayoo.pro" Domain name not found 

Looks like the server has a mis-configuration.


----------



## Srukang576 (Oct 25, 2018)

lunarlander said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking at the logs, this line stands out:
> 
> ...


here are the logs if i try to connect by ip , Oh and btw so there is no way to solve this ?

2018-10-27 15:45:21 Info TeamSpeak 3 Client 3.2.3 (2018-10-02 07:57:10) 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Info SystemInformation: Windows 10 (17134) x64 (AMD or Intel) Binary: 64bit 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Info Using hardware aes 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Direct Sound Debug setting timer resolution to 1ms - 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 ClientUI Info OpenGL Info: LibGLES, Vendor: Google Inc., Renderer: ANGLE (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti Direct3D11 vs_5_0 ps_5_0), Version: OpenGL ES 2.0 (ANGLE 2.1.99f075dade7c) 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Addons Info Checking for addon updates... 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Plugins Info Loading plugin: clientquery_plugin_win64.dll 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Query Info listening on 127.0.0.1:25639 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Plugins Info Loading plugin: gamepad_joystick_win64.dll 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Gamepad Plugin Info Found client raw input wnd proc 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Gamepad Plugin Info Cleared device list 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Plugins Info Loading plugin: teamspeak_control_plugin_win64.dll 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 ControlPlugin Info Control Plugin started, accepting connections 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Addon Info Addon up to date. 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Addon Info Addon up to date. 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Addon Info Addon up to date. 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - enter - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - leave - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-27 15:45:21 Info *** Time [SERVERVIEWMANAGER]: 167 
2018-10-27 15:45:22 Info *** Time [MAINWINDOW]: 700 
2018-10-27 15:45:22 Info *** Time [INIT]: 701 
2018-10-27 15:45:22 ClientUI Devel Notifications init: Soundpack path: C:/Program Files/TeamSpeak 3 Client/sound\default 
2018-10-27 15:45:22 ClientUI Info Qt version: 5.6.2 
2018-10-27 15:45:22 ClientUI Info Using configuration location: C:\Users\patryk\AppData\Roaming\TS3Client\settings.db 
2018-10-27 15:45:22 Bookmarks Info Collecting autoconnect bookmarks 
2018-10-27 15:45:22 ClientUI Info Last update check was: sob. paź 27 13:07:12 2018 
2018-10-27 15:45:22 Info Statistics report: Not yet, next report on sob. lis 17 18:47:36 2018 
2018-10-27 15:45:23 Newsticker Info Newsticker next check: sob. paź 27 19:40:10 2018 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 ClientUI Info Connect to server: 178.217.187.8 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 ClientUI Info Initiating connection: 178.217.187.8:9987 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - enter - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - leave - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS:penDevice-enter - {0.0.0.00000000}.{a8f3c29c-7aa1-4f01-9243-243067ff5807} 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 Windows Audio Session Devel Mix Format: SRate:44100 Bitrate: 32 Channels: 2 - Słuchawki z mikrofonem (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 Windows Audio Session Devel Initializing with mix format. - Słuchawki z mikrofonem (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 Windows Audio Session Info Initialized with 2 channels in 32bit, 44.1kHz. - Słuchawki z mikrofonem (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 Windows Audio Session Devel WAS Buffer size: 984 - Słuchawki z mikrofonem (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS:penDevice-leave - {0.0.0.00000000}.{a8f3c29c-7aa1-4f01-9243-243067ff5807} 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS::startDevice-enter - {0.0.0.00000000}.{a8f3c29c-7aa1-4f01-9243-243067ff5807} 
2018-10-27 15:45:32 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS::startDevice-leave - {0.0.0.00000000}.{a8f3c29c-7aa1-4f01-9243-243067ff5807} 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - enter - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 Windows Audio Session Devel DeviceDeleteList::wait_for_deletes - leave - DeviceDeleteList 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS:penDevice-enter - {0.0.1.00000000}.{c452a967-bc93-4ad2-9561-3f78257dab9b} 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 Windows Audio Session Devel Mix Format: SRate:48000 Bitrate: 32 Channels: 2 - Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 Windows Audio Session Devel Initializing with mix format. - Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 Windows Audio Session Info Initialized with 2 channels in 32bit, 48kHz. - Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 Windows Audio Session Devel WAS Buffer size: 1056 - Mikrofon (Realtek High Definition Audio) 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS:penDevice-leave - {0.0.1.00000000}.{c452a967-bc93-4ad2-9561-3f78257dab9b} 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 PreProSpeex Info Speex version: speex-1.2beta3 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS::startDevice-enter - {0.0.1.00000000}.{c452a967-bc93-4ad2-9561-3f78257dab9b} 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 Windows Audio Session Debug WAS::startDevice-leave - {0.0.1.00000000}.{c452a967-bc93-4ad2-9561-3f78257dab9b} 
2018-10-27 15:45:33 ClientUI Info Connect status: Connecting 
2018-10-27 15:45:38 ClientUI Info Connect status: Disconnected 
2018-10-27 15:45:38 ClientUI Info Failed to connect to server, want autoreconnect = 0


----------

